

Show HN: Find your perfect home - our startup just launched! - andbberger
https://www.dwellaware.com/

======
andbberger
We're an early stage startup with the mission of collecting, analyzing and
presenting the information you need to find a home you'll be happy in. At this
point we are just doing this for San Diego County.

We're hiring too!

